# How to determine programs to delete from Palm & make them stay gone?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I see a lot of programs listed in my Palm when I go to the delete function; but, I have no idea what some of them are, what they are related to and which ones I can or would want to delete.

Also, I have deleted some programs from the Palm; but, they are added back when I HotSync. That's another problem.

Where can I find a list that explains what these are? Some are obvious; but, others are obscure:
Quick Tour
8381Fw
Addit
AdditSync
AdditVault
Air SAM
Air SAMPrv
ArmLog
BFViewer
Bgnd Service
Bluetooth Prefs Backup
DGraphConverter
Documents
DSLib
DSlideLib
DXTGAttachment Plugin
GraphicsLibrary
IIDataLib
MIAttachLib
MiDataLib
MMConduit-asc6
MMConfigFPI
MMHtmlPlugin
MMNotify
MMPluginMGR
MMPRCPlugin
MMSDCard
MMSmartAdd
MMTextPlugin
MMUnzipPlugin
MMUpgrade
MMVCal
MMVCardPlugin
MMWave
MMWizard
MMWordPlugin
MoHiSp1Lib
NetServLib
PalmSGHiResFonts
PalmVMFontLibrary
Photo/Video
PMHDB
PMNDB
PP_P2P
SAM Manager
ScptPlugin
SharedContent_Tips
SheetToGo
SlideshowToGo
SS_P2P
System DB Chain Head
Tutorial_Tips
UPDD
VersaMail
VersaMail (twice)
Wi-Fi
Wi-Fi Setup
wifibusiflib
WiFiCoreLib
WiFiDB
wifidbLib-WMru
WiFiGlueLib
WiFiLib
WiFiNPPI
WiFiServices-Wsvc
WiFiSlip
WordToGo
WordToGoFonts
WP_P2P
ZLib


----------



## Rendroc (Aug 15, 2007)

I have the same question. My web history file is cluttered and would like to know what file they are kept in so I can delete it or any other way of deleting the history file on the Lifedrive web browser. This is when I am using Wi-Fi.


----------

